# Brille für Nachtfahrten



## MC40 (28. Januar 2007)

Hai @ll,

suche Brille für Nachtfahrten. Mit welcher Farbe (Gläser) komm ich am besten durch die Nacht.

Danke für die Antwort(en)

Gruß Scotty


----------



## Marcel79 (28. Januar 2007)

Nachtsichtbrille  

Scherz

Also Intuitiv würde ich mal sagen mit einer mit einfach transluzenten Gläsern, oder. 

jegliche Tönung nimmt ja wieder licht weg (auch wenn Sie evtl. den Kontrast verbessert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC40 (28. Januar 2007)

Marcel79 schrieb:


> transluzenten Gläsern



Helf mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge

Danke

Gruß Scotty


----------



## BiNkZ (28. Januar 2007)

Nimm einfach eine mit durchsichtigen Gläsern... also ohne jegliche Tönung.


----------



## Marcel79 (28. Januar 2007)

Ich meine einfach "Durchsichtig" ohne Farbe oder Tönung




http://www.langenscheidt.de/fremdwb/fremdwb.html  


 trans·lu'zent durchscheinend, durchsichtig


----------



## sms (28. Januar 2007)

MC40 schrieb:


> Hai @ll,
> 
> suche Brille für Nachtfahrten. Mit welcher Farbe (Gläser) komm ich am besten durch die Nacht.
> 
> ...


Ich würde schauen, wann es bei Aldi, Tschibo, oder Lidl od. ähnlichem,
wieder diese Winterbrillen* mit den drei Auswechselbaren Gäsern gibt.

Dann nimmst du die klaren Gläser für die Nacht.

*Es ist wichtig, wie Winterbrille zu nehmen,
ich habe nämlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Brillengestell bei den Sommerbrillen den kühlen Temperaturen bei Nacht im Winter nicht stand hält.
Der Kunststoff wird dann schnell spröde und das Gestell zerbröselt quasi.
Bei den Winterbrillen wird wohl ein andere Kunststoff verwendet.
Zumindest bei der Brille, die ich habe (Wintermodel vom Kaffeeröster) bleibt auch bei Kälte alles geschmeidig.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. Januar 2007)

Ich hab meist Alpina-Brillen vom Karstadt. Oft gibts runtergesetzte für 25-30 EUR. Sehen schick aus und kosten nciht die Welt:





Nachts ist natürlich Klarglas am besten. Ich fahr immer mit Brille, wegen der Augen.


----------



## MaikB (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe noch keine Radbrille mit wirklich klaren Gäsern gefunden.
Benutze für Nachtfahrten Sicherheitsbrillen aus dem Baumarkt.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Robby78 (29. Januar 2007)

Bei vielen Modellen aller Preisklassen mit WechselglÃ¤sern sind im Lieferumfang neben den standardmÃ¤Ãigen getÃ¶nten "SonnenglÃ¤sern" meist gelbe und farblose ("transluzent"). Habe die Graal von R.P. und eine fÃ¼r 4,99â¬ vom KafferÃ¶ster, wo jeweils 3 Paar GlÃ¤ser zum Auswechsln sind. Allerdings fÃ¼r die Twenty von Oakley habe ich noch keine WechselglÃ¤ser gesehen, wobei ich nicht weis, ob die Ã¼berhaupt austauschbat sind(vom Benutzer)?

MfG Robby


----------

